# please help



## Brushot (Apr 12, 2010)

Let me introduce myself
My Nick is Brushot, I'm from Barcelona, Spain.
And need your help.
First of all I apologize for my English. 

I'm doing work on the history of WWII and I need to find some pictures to finish my work. 

Seeking the picture: 

*Data from the first boat*

Name ..................... Toorak 
Type: ..................... Steam tanker 
Tonnage ................ 8.627 tons 
Completed ............. 1927 - Lithgows Ltd, Port Glasgow 
Transportation ....... Owner Socony Vacuum Corp., Montreal 
Homeport ............... London 
Date of Attack ........ 16 Jan 1942 
Nationality: ............. British 

and 

*Data from the second boat*

Name ..................... Wawaloam 
Type: ..................... Sailing ship 
Tonnage ................ 342 tons 
Completed ............ 1918 - Waterhuizan 
Owner ................... Louis Kennedy, Bridgewater NS 
Homeport .............. New York 
Date of attack ....... 6 Aug 1942 
Nationality: ............ American 

Thank you very much for your time. 

Brushot


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Hullo, Brushot; The Toorak was torpedoed and sunk on 16th Jan.1942 in position 47.54N: 52.11W, by U.86 commanded by Walter Schug. The ship had been in convoy 
ON.52. 
The Wawaloam was also sunk by U.86 on the 6th Aug.1942 in the North Atlantic. She was, apparently, missed by 3 torpedoes and was then sunk by gunfire. . 
Convoy ON.52 sailed from Liverpool on the 31st Dec.1942 and was dispersed on Jan.11th. That would imply that the Toorak was proceeding independently and therefore 
unprotected from attack.
Is this the kind of information you require? Regards, Hugh Ferguson.


----------



## davidships (Nov 3, 2007)

TOORAK was not sunk. 
See http://www.uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/1253.html
She was later OMIROS from 1949 with Onassis, and broken up in Hamburg in 1961

For WAWALOAM see http://uboat.net/allies/merchants/2008.html

Sorry but no photos located.

David


----------



## Hugh Ferguson (Sep 4, 2006)

Sorry to mislead! My reference was from the German publication, Der U-Boot-Krieg by 
Rainer Busch & Hans Joachim-Roll, in which she is listed as sunk but without any detail as was given with other attacks.


----------



## Brushot (Apr 12, 2010)

Hello, Hugh Ferguson and davidships ...

Thank you very much for the details of these sinkings, but already knew ..
I'm studying history is the U-BOOT U-86

And what I need to complete with photos of these ships.
Can you help me about it?

Thank you very much for helping me and lose minutes of your time to help me.

A hug

Brushot


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

There is a sister ship photo here http://www.uboat.net/allies/merchants/ships/375.html

Interesting naming... Yarraville was/is a working class suburb of Melbourne where the Vacuum Oil terminal was situated... Toorak is Melbourne's most exclusive suburb. Maybe the local Vacuum Oil manager lived there.....


----------



## Oz. (Sep 6, 2005)

Cisco, I dont know where you are but your info re Yarraville and Toorak is correct, except that a house in Yarravile now will cost around $180,000 to $300,000 !! 
Working class no more sadly. Mobil terminal is still at Yarraville.


----------



## Cisco (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm stuck in the Black Hole of BA at the moment... long story...

$300,000 for a house anywhere in Melb would be cheap these days I reckon but yes.. the yuppies are on the move northwards from Dogtown....


----------



## Iluke19 (Mar 17, 2011)

*Pictures of Wawaloam*

You can find several pictures of Wawaloam in the book "The Last Schoonerman" by Joe Russell. It is a biography of her owner Capt Lou Kenedy. If you can't find a copy at your library, they are available used on Amazon for a reasonable fee.
Lope this helps


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings *Iluke19* and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

Details of TOORAK at http://www.clydesite.co.uk/clydebuilt/viewship.asp?id=18129. She was built as VOCO. No photograph there, sadly, but you may be able to search using any of her names.


----------

